# Anyone remember the Scott Endorphin?



## Sunju (Sep 4, 2004)

My LBS has a slightly used Scott Endorphin for sale. I remember this bike from the mid 90's. It is made of carbon fiber, it is a "soft tail" as it has about 3/4 inch flex built into the chainstays. It looks to be in good condition, no cracks or pealing of the laquer. Anyone remember if there were any problems with this frame? Such as breaking etc. I can get it for about $200 USD. Also, I am a Clyde at around 250lbs, would this pose a problem for the frame. I intend to ride it mostly trail and road, no jumps, hucks, or barn storming. Thanks alot.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

my mechanic mate rowan had 1. after a few years noticed masses of tiny hairline cracks @ pretty much every "tube" intersection. scott wouldnt warranty it either. he used it for about a year as a winter bike until it became real flexy... at which point he stopped using it!


----------



## Sunju (Sep 4, 2004)

scant said:


> my mechanic mate rowan had 1. after a few years noticed masses of tiny hairline cracks @ pretty much every "tube" intersection. scott wouldnt warranty it either. he used it for about a year as a winter bike until it became real flexy... at which point he stopped using it!


 Thank you for the information. I think I will pass on it. It also needs a special derailure and other not so easy to locate items. Thanks


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Endorphin*

One 'o' these?:


----------



## GoldenG (Feb 18, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yours looks very pixelated.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Braiiiiins


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Braiiiiins


This is the Vintage board. Around here we like our bikes pre-1996 and our threads pre-2010. 

I think it's great that people are finding old threads and adding to them after years have passed, instead of starting a new thread. Oh, except when someone was selling a bike in 2008 and someone pipes up to ask if it's still for sale. Ha!

Grumps


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yours looks very pixelated.


I think that was an issue with the very early ones, they solved it by the team version

eg, no pixelationa t all...or background either for that matter... very fast.


----------

